# Clutch Noise with 2007 350z



## 181bcep (Oct 26, 2007)

I recently took delivery of a new 07 350z 6 speed. I notice the car always makes clark clark noise when pulling away from first gear even at very slow speed. Does anyone out there know the cause for this? or is this a known recall? Thanks a lot.


----------



## VitalZ (Sep 24, 2008)

There was a recall on the cluctch salve cylinder. Call Nissan to see if your car has been serviced.


----------

